# Why is there an entire type of this breed that looks more similar to the hyena?



## Irie (Aug 31, 2016)

Did I miss something? Why on earth is this not only the new normal for this type, but strived for. 

This is disgusting to me, or maybe I just don't get it? A few of these dogs literally look like there is a hinge in their spine, they are goose-stepping and all over the place...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

No, you get it!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/163886-iceberg-breeders.html 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...reed-hasnt-changed-specially-their-backs.html

recent thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...o-wgsl-look-roach-backed-when-ot-stacked.html


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And the Germans were not in the top 5 of the World IPO championship. SV needs to really reassess their program and the direction it is in.


----------

